# G0250



## dmaec (Jul 17, 2008)

Anybody know anything about this code? Why/when would you use this code? I've never known a provider to charge this but it has come across my coding desk recently and I'm just not familiar with this code or it's use at all!


----------



## jhayes (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.umd.nycpic.com/cgi-bin/bookmgr/bookmgr.exe/BOOKS/LB08E01G/FRONT 

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/transmittals/downloads/AB02180.pdf

I have not seen it used but I did find these two articles that may help you.


----------



## dmaec (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------

